# Skinned My Kindle and Skin Question (merged)



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi - for those that have skins, does it cover the sides too? I was thinking of getting a dark skin, but not sure if it will look right if the sides are white....


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Since the front and back angle in to meet pretty much around the edges, yes those get skinned too. There are still some sections that are white since they can't be skinned.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The only things that are not skinned are the top and bottom.

L


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I just got the Pixies skin, which is pretty dark, and I'm happy with it, but it does show the white Kindle between the skin  pieces.  I'll try to take a pic to post later so you can see for yourself.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

marianner said:


> I just got the Pixies skin, which is pretty dark, and I'm happy with it, but it does show the white Kindle between the skin pieces. I'll try to take a pic to post later so you can see for yourself.


Would you? Thanks so much! That was one i was considering but worried about the white...

Thanks for all the responses...


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Here's some views of my newly-skinned Kindle, outside the M-Edge cover I usually keep it in:


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you so much! The white doesn't seem to be bothersome at all.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah, like I said, I'm fine with it.  I can see where it might bother some people's ideal of a complete picture, but I think it is just enough to remind me that this is a Kindle, not a picture or something.  I know some people have also been worried about the design being a distraction, and that doesn't really bother me much either, at least since the first few minutes.  Now maybe if I was reading something really boring....


----------



## qotdr (Nov 22, 2008)

I just put on crest today and it shows the white like the pictures below. I did load the screensaver first and that helped with lining things up. I had to use directions from here because the directions that came with it didn't work for me (user error no doubt ). It took me awhile  and I had my tweezers out and my magnifying glass out to get things just right (I swear I don't have OCD). Once everything was on the white areas  look just fine. I put the 2 side pieces on first so I could line up the keyboard  and have everything pretty close to flowing in the pattern. I did  not put the skin on the back,  nor did I put the bonus charger skin on the charger. That is a bit much for me-LOL. So far I like it. Once I get my Tree of Life cover I'll be golden...


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

I got a dark skin too (Burlwood) and did not like how much while space it left around most of the edges - so I took the outlines left on the wrapper and cut them into pieces, and fit them in where I could. It blends in well because the pattern is muted, but if you have a bold or multicolored pattern it won't work so well. Also, you have to be very patient working with all the little strips...


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I have Zen Revisited and Blue Flower Burst. Both look awesome despite the white on the bottom.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

I got the Dark Burlwood because it reminded me of my favorite drink










I got the Dark Burlwood because it reminded me of my favorite drink


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Any Other looks good in that skin.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Any other what?  I don't actually have an account at decalgirl so I am bot sure how I am supposed to get the screensaver that goes with burlwood anyway.

After loosing all my screen savers trying to make that one, I finally got it right after i went through the trouble of manually reinstalling all of the old ones.  Now I want to move them out again so only my DR. Pepper one comes up.  hehe  I hope Dr. pepper doesn't try to sue me.  

Now I just have to sit back and wait for BJ to jump on me for playing dress up with it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't know about dress up. . . . but it's definitely product placement. . . . . .


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I don't actually have an account at decalgirl so I am bot sure how I am supposed to get the screensaver that goes with burlwood anyway.


There is a website and code for the decal matched screen saver. I'm sure if you emailed decagirl, they could give you the appropriate website and code.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Don't know about dress up. . . . but it's definitely product placement. . . . . .


LOL - Here is my "product placement":


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

In my rush to peal and stick all that stuff on my Kindle, I think I lost the paper that mentioned the code and the website.   I'm not worried about it.  I have a lot of pictures I can modify and make into Kindle screen savers.

I also got my replacement Mightybright light today.  All I need now is for someone to wake up and send me my  SD card.  I should of went to New Egg for it.  I've never had a problem with them.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Lookin good Vampy!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Why thank you D.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Any other what? I don't actually have an account at decalgirl so I am bot sure how I am supposed to get the screensaver that goes with burlwood anyway.
> 
> After loosing all my screen savers trying to make that one, I finally got it right after i went through the trouble of manually reinstalling all of the old ones. Now I want to move them out again so only my DR. Pepper one comes up. hehe I hope Dr. pepper doesn't try to sue me.
> 
> Now I just have to sit back and wait for BJ to jump on me for playing dress up with it.


 Just thought from your siggy line you named your Kindle Any Other


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh, "A Kindle by any other name is just as sweet.."

I just substituted Kindle for "rose".  Just playing with old quotes, it means nothing else.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

It is the perfect color for Dr Pepper. I almost got that one and went for Humidor instead.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

I almost did humidor


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I've ordered the Burl for my husband.  Can't wait to get it...it looks gorgeous.  Decal Girl doesn't have many skins with a masculine, sophisticated theme.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Now that he is dressed, he really needs a name... Peppy, perhaps?


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

TM said:


> Now that he is dressed, he really needs a name... Peppy, perhaps?


Mine's "The Archive."


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> Mine's "The Archive."


 
Dresden reference.
I like it.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

As I mentioned on another thread, I have a one track mind.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

No no no.  No name.  I just wanted a skin and I realized a DR Pepper Logo would go well with it.

Later on I am going to use pictures of my signed books for when I go see my favorite author again in Charlotte.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

I have fat manly fingers and had a really hard time getting my skin on as well as I did.  At one point I had a bunch of the punched out pieces stuck to the back and had a big lump.  It took me forever to get them off.

I like the idea of using some of the left over bits to cover up some of the excess white.  I'll try that later.

I am using the Dr. Pepper logo for my screen saver.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We had two very similar threads going on so I merged them, hope this doesn't confuse too many people!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

I hope everyone used turn signals.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I hope everyone used turn signals.


LOL! Sometimes I try to use my moderator powers for good.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

As Ben Parker told Peter Parker, "Great power..ummm something something something"


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Later on I am going to use pictures of my signed books for when I go see my favorite author again in Charlotte.


I like that idea, maybe I will change mine to the cover of Small Favor. For signed books it's either that, my Star Trek Compendium or a Mercedes Lackey book. 

(Changed Storm Front to Small Favor, my bad)


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

You can use any or all of them at the sametime.  After i do some fiddling around with my Kindle tonight, the DR Pepper logo will be the only screen saver I have until I perfect those signed book pictures.  Then I will add them and maybe a cover shot of each book to.

I don't know if the Kindle randomizes the pictures or follows then in numerical order.  I am hoping it's numerical order,  I can make that work for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

From my testing, they are in numerical order.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

I suspected they were.  In the future i can set up my screenies to display in an order I want them in.  This will be very handy.


----------

